# The best BBQ foods



## Sophia5 (Mar 30, 2014)

Which foods do you like to BBQ?  Have you ever BBQed foods on this list before?  If so what was the result?

Best BBQ Foods: List of Tastiest Ingredients and Dishes to Barbecue


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2014)

What? No Bologna?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 30, 2014)

mmmmm...BBQ  Bologna sandwiches.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> mmmmm...BBQ Bologna sandwiches.


 

Life doesn't get much better.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2014)

Slice Polish sausage in half length ways and bbq them like that with some sauce....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't believe lamb chops are #46. That would definitely be #1 on my list. Loin chops especially. Those things are like meat candy.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2014)

Steak is #1 on the list?  I didn't know you can bbq steaks.  Most people grill them on a bbq.  ))


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2014)

I think the steak is there because many use BBQ and grilling synonymously.  BBQ s/b low and slow with smoke.  That being the case, put me down for ribs, butt, poultry and fatties.  On another level, ABTs and similar bacon related snackers.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2014)

I know, I was just being a smart-A....lol.

My favorite thing to bbq would be ribs.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I know, I was just being a smart-A....lol.


 

A smart-A here at DC???

Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2014)

No, I'm serious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sure I've grilled most of that list at one time or another.  I enjoy grilled foods.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2014)

Same here, princess.  I probably grill more often than I use my oven and stovetop, and try not to waste any usable grill space.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 30, 2014)

My list would be:
1 Pork shoulder/butt
2 Brisket
3 Pork baby back ribs
4 Pork spare ribs (St. Louis cut)
5 Whole turkey 

Low and slow is BBQ.
Hot and fast is grilling.
Using gas for grilling or BBQ is an abomination!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I know, I was just being a smart-A....lol...



I don't doubt you know that.

I was responding to the poll results, not your specific post.

I find the results surprising aside from the steak.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Slice Polish sausage in half length ways and bbq them like that with some sauce....



Thanks Rock, it really never dawned on me to throw them on the grill. Any sauce recommendations?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2014)

Favorite things to BBQ;
1. whole turkey
2. crown roast of pork
3. pork ribs, Louisiana cut
4. beef ribs
5. pizza (oh wait, that's grilled, but with the lid on, and quickly, does that count?
6. Eye of round
7. corned eye of round
8. Corn on the cob, in the husk
9. whole chicken
10. Cornish game hens

No these are not in order of my favorites, as I enjoy each equally.

If we're talking grilled, then this list comes up;
1. steak
2. hot dogs (not burnt, but cooked over indirect heat until lightly browned)
3. chicken pieces (my smoldering thighs recipe is my favorite)
4. pork chops
5. lamb chops
6. wild game, i.e. rabbit, grouse, venison, brook trout, whitefish, salmon, etc.
7. any sausage
8. kabobs, including veggie, mushrooms, onions, etc.
9. fruits
10. cornbread
Again, this is in no particular order.  They're all great.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Thanks Rock, it really never dawned on me to throw them on the grill. Any sauce recommendations?


I have used honey mustard, and some other sweet type sauces. It is good to counter the saltiness of the tube meat....


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 31, 2014)

What are St. Louis style ribs? What makes them different than the baby back of spare ribs?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> What are St. Louis style ribs? What makes them different than the baby back of spare ribs?




St. Louis style ribs are spare ribs with the rib tips cut off.  They come from a different part of the pig's ribcage than babybacks.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 31, 2014)

If I had to pick one, I most likely go with BBQ chicken.  Chicken is very hard to beat IMO.

Whole cut up fryers are what I like to use the best.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2014)

1. Brisket
2. Spares
3. Chicken
4. Boston Butt
5. Baby Backs


----------



## cave76 (Apr 10, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> If I had to pick one, I most likely go with BBQ chicken.  Chicken is very hard to beat IMO.
> 
> *Whole cut up fryers are what I like to use the best*.



That and pork ribs are my choices---- 50-50. I'd find it hard to choose  between them. If only one part of a chicken----- the wings (for more BBQ sauce!) or thighs if I wanted more meat.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That and pork ribs are my choices---- 50-50. I'd find it hard to choose  between them. If only one part of a chicken----- the wings (for more BBQ sauce!) or thighs if I wanted more meat.



I like ribs and other meats too!  But if I had to choose one, it would be the chicken.
Versatile, inexpensive and very good.


----------



## bandonjan (Apr 12, 2014)

Pork ribs are my favorite, pork shoulder second, brisket third and chicken thighs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I like ribs and other meats too!  But if I had to choose one, it would be the chicken.
> Versatile, inexpensive and very good.


I have tried many recipes for bbq chicken but the best I have come across has been Bobby Flay's . It is my favorite....
Pretty common style of recipe but just the right combination of spice and tang IMHO. 
*Rub:*


_2 _tablespoons non-iodized salt
_1 _tablespoon  garlic powder
_1 _tablespoon  onion powder
_1 _teaspoon ground  thyme
_1 _teaspoon rubbed  sage
_1 _teaspoon  paprika
_1 _teaspoon black pepper
_2 _whole chickens, skin removed and separated into white and dark meat parts
*Sauce*
1/2 cup butter 
1/2 cup cider vinegar 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon hot sauce


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 12, 2014)

I like to eat Bar B Que but I don't cook it.  Probably because 1) I don't know how and 2) DH wouldn't eat it so why bother.  I get mine in a restaurant where he can order something else.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 12, 2014)

bandonjan said:


> Pork ribs are my favorite, pork shoulder second, brisket third and chicken thighs.



I've never had (or even seen) BBQ brisket. Is that common where you live or  just common in your family?m  Any recipe for it or do you just cook by the seat of your pants?


----------



## Sprout (Apr 12, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Favorite things to BBQ;
> 
> 
> If we're talking grilled, then this list comes up;
> ...



Dad, would you keep your recipe for "smoldering thighs" between you and mom please? Your kids are on here! Sheesh.

This is a really tough list for me, but if I had to choose absolute favorites, they'd be
BBQ: 
Whole turkey (my dad's)
Brisket (preferably with apple wood)
Pit beef (not sure what cut it's made with, but when we had it at Boog's BBQ in Baltimore it was soooo good)

Grill: 
Rib Steak
Kebabs with beef, mushrooms, onions, peppers and maybe cherry tomatoes
Corn on the cob
Asparagus
Portabella Caps
The amazing chicken skewers my Filipino friend's sister makes (The marinade and sauce each have at least 10 ingredients, some overlapping, some not. The only ones I remember are peanut butter, fresh oj, and I think onion and possibly soy sauce were involved)

Honestly though, there are very few things I've tried grilled that I didn't like and if I didn't, it was usually because it was overcooked.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2014)

Sprout said:


> Dad, would you keep your recipe for "smoldering  thighs" between you and mom please? Your kids are on here!  Sheesh...



I have a deal with your hubby.  He agreed that if you get out of  line, young lady, it's ice water over the shower curtain for you!   And you know full well that I was talking about chicken thighs  marinated in my special marinade, so that the grill chicken leaves a  warm glow in your mouth for several minutes after you eat it.

Seeeeeeya, wouldn't wanna be ya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 13, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I've never had (or even seen) BBQ brisket. Is that common where you live or just common in your family?m Any recipe for it or do you just cook by the seat of your pants?


 

Cave, Brisket is one of the "Big 4" when it comes to barbecuing, along with Pork Ribs, Pork(shoulder/butt) and chicken. It takes on a whole different flavor when it is bbq'd and takes well to a smokey flavor. Plus it looks so beautiful carved when it is properly cooked. 

Here is a googled picture. The pinkness shows how deep the smoke is absorbed into the meat. Very different than oven baked. 

Barbecuing a Brisket is one of the great challenges I have yet to attempt.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 13, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Cave, Brisket is one of the "Big 4" when it comes to barbecuing, along with Pork Ribs, Pork(shoulder/butt) and chicken. It takes on a whole different flavor when it is bbq'd and takes well to a smokey flavor. Plus it looks so beautiful carved when it is properly cooked.
> 
> Here is a googled picture. The pinkness shows how deep the smoke is absorbed into the meat. Very different than oven baked.
> 
> Barbecuing a Brisket is one of the great challenges I have yet to attempt.




Oh my goodness!  Why did I look at that picture?  Marvelous!


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 13, 2014)

Chief, hot dogs have to be charred black.  When it's too cold to fire up the grill, DH holds them over the gas range.  Heck of a mess to clean up, but very tasty!


----------



## cave76 (Apr 13, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Here is a googled picture. The pinkness shows how deep the smoke is absorbed into the meat. Very different than oven baked.
> 
> Barbecuing a Brisket is one of the great challenges I have yet to attempt.



Can a brisket be BBQ'd medium rare? Or is it too tough? I may have a different tough factor than others----- I like meat to be very tender. Or perhaps it could be sliced very thin, like I do for a BBQ tri-tip.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Chief, hot dogs have to be charred black.  When it's too cold to fire up the grill, DH holds them over the gas range.  Heck of a mess to clean up, but very tasty!



CarolPa------ Charred black hot dogs? Charred black anything? You and my ex-husband would  have made a perfect pair! He charred everything black----- into cinders. His toast was Toast Flambe! 

But it did work out o.k. sometimes. If something got burnt I would put it on his plate and then make another one just right for me.  Jack Sprat theory.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Can a brisket be BBQ'd medium rare?...




Brisket is usually smoked/cooked for over 12 hours to ensure tenderness.  Like a pot roast, brisket benefits from long cooking times.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Brisket is usually smoked/cooked for over 12 hours to ensure tenderness.  Like a pot roast, brisket benefits from long cooking times.



Thanks----- that let's me out for BBQ brisket. But it does sound truly delicious.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 14, 2014)

You want the whole packer for smoked brisket. The flats I've seen offered have had the majority of fat removed. Bad news for a moist end product.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 14, 2014)

cave76 said:


> CarolPa------ Charred black hot dogs? Charred black anything? You and my ex-husband would  have made a perfect pair! He charred everything black----- into cinders. His toast was Toast Flambe!
> 
> But it did work out o.k. sometimes. If something got burnt I would put it on his plate and then make another one just right for me.  Jack Sprat theory.




Hot dogs are the only thing we like charred black.  Oh yeah, sometimes smoked sausage, too.  One time we were having a family cookout and my husband was grilling.  He cooked ALL the hot dogs charred black and everyone was complaining that "Dad burned the hot dogs!"  He thought because he like them that way that everyone did.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 14, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I have tried many recipes for bbq chicken but the best I have come across has been Bobby Flay's . It is my favorite....
> Pretty common style of recipe but just the right combination of spice and tang IMHO.
> *Rub:*
> 
> ...



The rub is almost identical to my rub, minus the sage and add cayenne.  
I don't put the sauce on while its on the grill, so we use a finishing BBQ sauce.
The BBQ sauce we use is a combination of NC and SC style.  Has mustard and ketchup in the ingredient list.  And more vinegar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 14, 2014)

I take the chicken off of the heat once it is almost done,  put it to the side and close the lid, then sauce a few times while letting it finish with the lid closed. This allows me to add a good sopping without overcooking anything. This, I find helps crisp up the skin a bit more, which we all love.  It also tones down a bit of the tang of the vinegar....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 14, 2014)

The few times I have had Smoked Chicken,  while tasty throughout, I _wish _the smoker would have moved the bird over to a grill to finish over direct higher heat and Crisp the skin.  No amount of sauce can cover the chewiness.  

I like to paint sauce a few times as  the chicken is nearly finished.  Give it a couple coats rather than one heavy coating.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> The few times I have had Smoked Chicken,  while tasty throughout, I _wish _the smoker would have moved the bird over to a grill to finish over direct higher heat and Crisp the skin.  No amount of sauce can cover the chewiness.
> 
> I like to paint sauce a few times as  the chicken is nearly finished.  Give it a couple coats rather than one heavy coating.




Do you smoke chicken low and slow as you would other meats?  I've found smoking a chicken at higher temps gives you skin texture closer to normal.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree Andy.  

I am Looking specific at my favorite BBQ take out place.  Terrific flavored chicken.  Smoked with cherry and hickory woods.  Skin as soft as a baby's derriere I have  to crisp it in the oven at about 400 until the skin crisps up.   I have to remember to order their sauce separate /on the  side. I hate remembering things.  DxW loves their chicken and I like their ribs.  I am Looking at a friend who has a big smoker and needs to finish it beyond just the all day smoking time.   I Think it takes this extra step to transform good flavor to Great Tasting.  

I make perfectly good chicken on my Weber all the time.  Unfortunately, as you know, grilling season is short.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 15, 2014)

Grilling season is short? Don't tell that to Chief. He shovels a path to his car and then one to his Weber.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2014)

Sprout said:


> Grilling season is short? Don't tell that to Chief. He shovels a path to his car and then one to his Weber.



Sadly, this year's emormous snowfall beat me.  I kept the Webber cleared until the middle of January.  First year that I haven't kept it clear all winter.  But don't worry.  I won't let it happen again.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 15, 2014)

Crispy skin is one reason we do not use sauce while its cooking on the grill.
We serve the BBQ sauce at the table.
I bought some of those plastic squeeze bottles.  Filled one with BBQ sauce and thats how it get applied.

I found another really cool way to use the plastic squirt bottles. Sour cream.
No more fussing with a spoon or flat knife trying to apply sour cream to potato's, taco's or any other food.
Just squeeze it on like you would squeeze ketchup.

You can also cut the tip for a larger opening and use it for Riccotta cheese. 
So much easier to make lasagna, when you can squirt the Ricotta instead of trying to smear it on.  Much neater.
Its faster and reusable unlike a piping bag.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I found another really cool way to use the plastic squirt bottles. Sour cream.
> No more fussing with a spoon or flat knife trying to apply sour cream to potato's, taco's or any other food.
> Just squeeze it on like you would squeeze ketchup.
> 
> ...



*Great ideas!! *Thanks. I've always tried to remember to ''dedicate" a spoon for the sour cream. This would be a better idea.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...I found another really cool way to use the plastic squirt bottles. Sour cream.
> No more fussing with a spoon or flat knife trying to apply sour cream to potato's, taco's or any other food.
> Just squeeze it on like you would squeeze ketchup.
> 
> ...



I guess if you were in a situation where you would be squirting a lot of sour cream, it would be worth it.  For other uses, you're trading off "fussing with" a spoon with the effort to fill the squeeze bottle.  

As for ricotta, I think a plastic bag with a corner cut off would actually work better.  Different strokes...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 16, 2014)

cave76 said:


> *Great ideas!! *Thanks. I've always tried to remember to ''dedicate" a spoon for the sour cream. This would be a better idea.



Make it easy on yourself.  When you buy the sour cream, put it in the squeeze bottle before you need it.
It will be there ready for you, when you need it.



Andy M. said:


> I guess if you were in a situation where you would be squirting a lot of sour cream, it would be worth it.  For other uses, you're trading off "fussing with" a spoon with the effort to fill the squeeze bottle.
> 
> As for ricotta, I think a plastic bag with a corner cut off would actually work better.  Different strokes...



See above post.
The sour cream is also stored in the squeeze bottle. So it works fine for one taco or 10 taco's.  And its always at the ready in the fridge. Like ketchup is.

As for the ricotta cheese.  I used to pipe it on the lasagna as it made it much simpler than trying to smear it over the casserole.
But since it works well for stuffed shells too, we decide to just use the squirt bottle method.  You do have to get it in the bottle. So there is some effort. A butter knife works very well.
It is also at the ready for any dish we need it for.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 16, 2014)

But since it works well for stuffed shells too, we decide to just use the squirt bottle method.

Oooo. I haven't made stuffed shells in eons. I like this idea or using a tipped off bag. I have always used a spoon to try and fill, and you know, handling cooked shells too much results in broken shells. Good Ideas. I might try that with sour cream, more evenly served on tacos.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 16, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> But since it works well for stuffed shells too, we decide to just use the squirt bottle method.
> 
> Oooo. I haven't made stuffed shells in eons. I like this idea or using a tipped off bag. I have always used a spoon to try and fill, and you know, handling cooked shells too much results in broken shells. Good Ideas. I might try that with sour cream, more evenly served on tacos.



I used to pipe these things. But it can be messy and you have two extra steps.  
The key is to store these things in the plastic squirt bottles so its there and ready to be used when you need it.

Its great to be able to squirt sour cream than trying to apply it with a spoon or knife. No spoon or knife to wash either.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 16, 2014)

I prefer Crema for SW and Mexican. The brand I buy comes in a plastic bottle, so next time I get some, I'll see if the top to a squirt bottle will fit it.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 16, 2014)

Bones, doesn't the sour cream ever separate in the squeeze bottle?
The sour cream I like is pretty thick, but it still separates sometimes. I don't think I could shake it like a bottle of ketchup or mustard to mix it back up.

That said, I use whatever utensil I am eating dinner with to dollop out the sour cream. I don't have an extra spoon or fork to wash that way. 

I do like the squeeze bottle idea if I was having guests and we were all making our own tacos. I would fill it right before needed in case I had to stir the SC.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 17, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Bones, doesn't the sour cream ever separate in the squeeze bottle?
> The sour cream I like is pretty thick, but it still separates sometimes. I don't think I could shake it like a bottle of ketchup or mustard to mix it back up.
> 
> That said, I use whatever utensil I am eating dinner with to dollop out the sour cream. I don't have an extra spoon or fork to wash that way.
> ...



Yes, it will separate some in the bottle just as it does in the container it comes in.  In fact I was waiting for this question.
I just open the squirt bottle and pour out the liquid on top.
You only have to do this if you have not used it in a while.
But you are correct.  The liquid does still come to the top, but is very easily poured off.

The only reason we tried this was because of burritos and taco's.
We got the idea from piping ricotta onto lasagna.
Now, when we need some sour cream, like for baked potato's, its just a squeeze instead of a spoon.
Not a big deal, but every step I take away from the dish, makes my life and the appearance of the dish much better.


----------

